# 1870's Cunningham Carriages Rochester NY Catalogue



## RCO (Nov 2, 2018)

another unusual non-bottle related find , found this in a box of books at the re use building at a local dump . had many books related to horses and carriages but this was by far the oldest . 

haven't been able to find out much about it but definitely appears to be original and in fact from the 1870's 

unfortuently the front cover was very fragile and part has ripped off over the years , the rest of the book is all there and in pretty good shape and held together by a string binding .

February 1st 1873  , descriptive catalogue and price list of , James Cunningham & son , Carriage Manufactures , Rochester NY established 1838


----------



## RCO (Nov 2, 2018)

inside there is another page with an opening statement and a list of repositories across the US , is 39 pages of various carriage models that were for sale , all have images of the carriage and prices


----------



## nhpharm (Nov 2, 2018)

That is a super find and even in the condition it is in, of fairly significant value.  Great save!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 2, 2018)

That is a very cool find!  It's certainly far better than I've ever found in a free book box before.  I wish I had one of those re-use centres near me.


----------



## RCO (Nov 2, 2018)

CanadianBottles said:


> That is a very cool find!  It's certainly far better than I've ever found in a free book box before.  I wish I had one of those re-use centres near me.




the re use buildings are sort of hit and miss a lot of the time , you don't always find good items but sometimes you do . 

last year there was a lot of old hard cover books showing up , was almost like rich cottagers had bought them to decorate book shelves and then decided to get rid of them . but none of them were ever any good even though some were old 


the other day when I was there , was also a lot of semi modern hardcover books from the local library , you wouldn't believe all the books they had discarded and simply got rid of , a lot of them when new they had to pay $20 or more but were worth nothing to them now


----------



## RCO (Nov 2, 2018)

nhpharm said:


> That is a super find and even in the condition it is in, of fairly significant value.  Great save!



the condition isn't that bad , only really the cover is damaged and its so fragile its hard to believe it survived at all . 

the book itself , appears to be all there , in its entirety , no missing pages 

I have no idea as to its value , obvious historical value for such an item , monetary value is harder to determine but is obviously people out there who would want it for various reasons


----------



## KSESTATE (Nov 8, 2018)

Hello great pamphlet. Since its old enough for public domain, you could re-print this and sell copies on the net. There are older re=prints of hard to find books and catalogs all over Ebay. You could maybe make some money. The carriage prints would look good blown up for framing. Love the pictures


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 8, 2018)

That's a good point, I can definitely imagine people buying blown-up prints of these for framing.


----------



## RCO (Nov 16, 2018)

KSESTATE said:


> Hello great pamphlet. Since its old enough for public domain, you could re-print this and sell copies on the net. There are older re=prints of hard to find books and catalogs all over Ebay. You could maybe make some money. The carriage prints would look good blown up for framing. Love the pictures




but with my limited printing resources I'm not sure I could safely make extra copies without damaging the book itself .

my best bet might be to sell it to one of those smaller publishers that already makes reprints if they were willing to pay a fair price for it


----------

